# mother FAHAKA Carnage!!



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so this is my new 5" fahaka puffer!! included are pics of the introduction of a crayfish and the subsequent chase and death. i couldnt get too many pics of the carnage because the fahaka took the crayfish behind a piece of driftwood. he showed some NEW and INNOVATIVE hunting moves by circling the crayfish to confuse it and then WHAM!!! bites the head right off in one bite, while the claws and legs are still frantically moving around!!!!!!!!!!!! look at his stomach in the last PIC!

REST IN PIECES!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome puffer. Those things are the most crazy sum-bitches in the fish world.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice pics of the hunt! I used to feed mine crayfish all the time and he'd go crazy for them.


----------



## xThEbIgOnEx (Feb 8, 2006)

thats fricken cool as hell how much was it the fish


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it was $60 but i got $40 off by trading in a sanchezi piranha.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Two things: First, you stole my joke, Mother is the name of my Fahaka, her pic is my avatar.








Second, make sure you clean the tank real well after feeding crays. The leftovers go bad real fast and can foul your water quickly.
Enjoy the fish, Fahaka rule!!


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

awesome fahaka! they are loads of fun. haha i was going to say i thought there was another one named Mother lol. what is the storey behind that anyway? haha


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

oh i just thought it was a funny play on words like mother f*cker but mother fahaka. but i dont name my fish so it doesnt really apply, just a way to draw attention to the thread.

i will be preparing a video for the next crayfish feeding later this week.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

coolest puffer ill tell you that much about them


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet looking puffer


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> oh i just thought it was a funny play on words like mother f*cker but mother fahaka. but i dont name my fish so it doesnt really apply, just a way to draw attention to the thread.
> 
> i will be preparing a video for the next crayfish feeding later this week.


I'm just playing, it's all good. Just make sure you clean the tank after a crayfish feeding, for some reason the leftovers mess up the water faster than anything else.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice fahaka do you think one will do fine in a 60 gallon tank until it reaches 10 inches? i really want one but im pretty sure it will kill my arowanas. i do have a spare 60 but dont know what to put in it.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Really nice action pics







i see some tank mate in there how is the behavior of this puffer toward tank mates?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how wide and long is a 60? these guys supposedly get 15-18" i have heard. i think fast moving tank mates will be fine because this puffer moves SLOW, he actually floats like a blimp.

the tank mate is an american tiger datnoid. he is fast and constantly moving so there is no problem yet, but the dat will occassionally steal shrimp and scallops from the fahaka.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

that a really nice puffer


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> how wide and long is a 60? these guys supposedly get 15-18" i have heard. i think fast moving tank mates will be fine because this puffer moves SLOW, he actually floats like a blimp.
> 
> the tank mate is an american tiger datnoid. he is fast and constantly moving so there is no problem yet, but the dat will occassionally steal shrimp and scallops from the fahaka.


Don't let tje blimp-like motion fool you! When push come to shove these guys can frigging MOVE! They are active hunters and can catch a crayfish on the move and you know haw fast crayfish can dart.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah i have seen the crayfish move, but i guess my guy has been lucky and he always attacks from behind. i would love to see my fahaka dart at full speed. i ddint even think that was possible.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

these guys are crazy, what size tank is he in?


----------

